# Mr.Bs Times



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Mr.B’s Times​
My name is Mr.B and I am a masked steel blue multi-color veiltail betta. Thankfully, I live in a planted 10 gallon tank which is in a human’s clean room. Humans are good because they give me yummy food and they are nice to me. Would you like to hear about my everyday life? If you come along, I will tell you of my life! Mostly, I like to do these things*: *eat my food (my favorite), flare at snail aliens, hide and sleep. We will look at these things with more detail later. As we take a look at a veiltail betta’s life, remember my poor betta brothers that are in little cups in stores, do not support those companies that put them there!



As soon as the lights are on (that means that it’s day), I, Mr.B am awake and I wonder “what is going to be fed to me today? Shall it be brine shrimp, blood worms or just the black soldier fly maggot betta food?” As soon as I notice the human I swim with excitement, trying to swim out of the glass to get the food, but I can’t. Sadly, the human makes me chase and jump for the food. I only do this because I am terribly hungry since I have had a whole night without food and I like to make the humans happy. My favorite is definitely the brine shrimp, which they freeze and thaw, I do not know why they do that. Now that the lights are on and I have eaten it is time to take a nap, I have worked hard. 



 Surprisingly after all that I have done to keep my tank safe, there are 3 snail aliens in my tank. The head leader is what the humans call a “frog.” When I catch a glimpse of him, I swim away because he might attack. Then there are the frog’s workers, the “snails.” Constantly I am prepared to fight if they attack me. Some days the Humans trick me and say they are bringing a mirror for me to look at, but when I look in to it is really a betta, which wants to take my tank! I must defend my territory so I flare to scare him! Above the water, the humans stare at me as I fight with all my might because this is my tank. I can fight and win over 20 bettas. (I think.) 



It’s been a hard day and now it’s time to sleep. I like to hide when I sleep. As I prepare to hide I concentrate on of these things, “Should I hide in the coconut shell, behind the cholla wood or the Mopani Wood? Or my favorite, in all the plants?” My favorite of the favorites is the Hygrophila difformis Plants (yes, impressive right?) the common name is water wisteria, which have fine leaves that are definitely fun to hide in. Now that I am hidden I can sleep. Hopefully none of the snails or the frog will find me because I need a good rest. If you find me hiding one day you may wonder if I am still alive, well I am, I just sleep in weird positions. Everybody needs a nap some time!



From the morning when I polish off my food and happily guard my beautiful territory by flaring at snails which are invading my territory, to hiding and sleeping, I am a busy betta! Definitely the most significant of them all is gobbling down my food! Why? you may ask, because it is food, and nothing is better than food! (Other than humans) Thank you for reading this issue of Mr.B’s times. And if the “frog” does not bump into the snail while I am sleeping I will meet you again in the next issue of Mr.B’s times!


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

what an outstanding piece of literature


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Aries&Gucci said:


> what an outstanding piece of literature


Thank you! Do you write?


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

Mr. B said:


> Thank you! Do you write?


yes only if 
its required


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I miss you Mr.B


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Such a pretty boy. Reading the part about the water wisteria made me smile, it’s the favorite hideout for one of my boys too


----------

